# Does Ph.D. Scholar count as employment?



## nvd_ai61 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have been a Ph.D. student for more than 5 years in Switzerland and about to graduate soon. I have had a salary of about $4000 per month during all this time, have paid tax and pension. Can I claim this as employment when applying for PR as independent skilled worker?


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

If you paid tax and pension you will probably be classified as an employee. However this is still a grey area. Did scholarship include research work? In this case most probably yes. As research scholars considered employees and are
Protected by same laws. Was it just coursework? In this case it might not qualify as experience.


----------



## nvd_ai61 (Jun 25, 2012)

Boboa said:


> If you paid tax and pension you will probably be classified as an employee. However this is still a grey area. Did scholarship include research work? In this case most probably yes. As research scholars considered employees and are
> Protected by same laws. Was it just coursework? In this case it might not qualify as experience.


Thanks for the prompt answer. There was a little coursework in the first two years, but now for four years my work is just research and publishing papers in scientific conferences.

You mentioned that research scholars are considered employees and protected by same laws. Do you know if this law is available to public and whether it can be found online?


----------



## amonsalve (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry mate. PhD does not count as employment. It is just simply studies. I am a Phd in an Australian uni. And I have seen that most of my friends (PhD graduates) need to complete a number of years (1 or 2) of working experience in the industry before qualifying for a PR.


----------



## amonsalve (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey,

One more thing. What I mentioned above is the case for Science and Engineering PhD. Probably the story is different for Medicine and Education.


----------



## Pavala (Sep 14, 2012)

amonsalve said:


> Hey,
> 
> One more thing. What I mentioned above is the case for Science and Engineering PhD. Probably the story is different for Medicine and Education.


What happens if your PhD also include tutoring Undergraduates and you are paid for it? Still, do they consider it?


----------



## amonsalve (Feb 21, 2012)

Pavala said:


> What happens if your PhD also include tutoring Undergraduates and you are paid for it? Still, do they consider it?


Look, I think you need to check the specific requirements of the profession you are nominating. Search the manuals from Engineer Australia or your corresponding professional body.

Now, if there is a specific element within that nominated profession which is related to the skills you gained by tutoring, i.e. Mentoring Employees, you can use that as experience. So I encourage you to try.

However, in general the story is like this: Independent Skilled Visas are mostly for jobs in the industry. Most Employers in Australian industry believe that PhD skills are not valuable for them. So, it is not easy to prove how what you learned doing research at school could help them. Having said that, it is not impossible. I am a PhD working now in Industry.


----------



## Pavala (Sep 14, 2012)

amonsalve said:


> Look, I think you need to check the specific requirements of the profession you are nominating. Search the manuals from Engineer Australia or your corresponding professional body.
> 
> Now, if there is a specific element within that nominated profession which is related to the skills you gained by tutoring, i.e. Mentoring Employees, you can use that as experience. So I encourage you to try.
> 
> However, in general the story is like this: Independent Skilled Visas are mostly for jobs in the industry. Most Employers in Australian industry believe that PhD skills are not valuable for them. So, it is not easy to prove how what you learned doing research at school could help them. Having said that, it is not impossible. I am a PhD working now in Industry.


Thanks dude for the quick response, the issue is, if I have to claim for 8+ years experience through my Ph.D, I am falling short of 5-points for the newly introduced 60-point system (subjected to I have a worst case scenario with IELTS 6.0 score). I am in Industry for the last 6-years and I am browsing around for 2-years to add to it to make it 8-years. As you said, it is worth trying it. If I am lucky enough to score 7.0 in IELTS in this Oct, I have absolutely no issues about this added experience at all.

But your tips are highly regarded in this situation....thanks


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi, I am in the same boat as you and very confused about it. No definite reply. Did DIAC consider you PhD work experience?


----------



## Samuel1982 (Sep 22, 2012)

a friend of mine says they count your Phd work as job experience. I'm not sure though


----------



## Lucy-cool (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi, I've seen your post, very inspirational. Did you finally claim PhD as working experience? would be greatful if you can reply. Cheers.


----------



## GermanGirl (Aug 19, 2011)

If you're unsure I would call up Immi and find out


----------

